# Lion Survival Defense System Introduction



## mleone (Nov 3, 2005)

Greetings my name is Mario Leone from Lion Survival Defense System. I train Hock Hochheim and train with Jim Mccaan NHB specialist. Iam an instructor under Hock & Jim Mccaan.
I teach private lessons in NHB ground combat and weapons.
I run the seminar circuit often

for more info
http://lionsurvival.tripod.com

thanks
Mario

You can sign up for seminar mailing list if youd like.


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mario!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## mleone (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Mike I see your from CT as well. Do you train Modern Arnis up there?
They are a good bunch of guys!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome to MT. Happy Posting!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2005)

mleone said:
			
		

> Hey Mike I see your from CT as well. Do you train Modern Arnis up there?
> They are a good bunch of guys!


 
Yes, I train with a group in Wallingford.  I agree, we have a great group in this area.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome to MT, mleone.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome Mario!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

Howdy from Texas & welcome!


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome, welcome! Look forward to reading your posts!

7sm


----------



## mleone (Nov 6, 2005)

I wanted to give a heads up for any one who is interested. I am releasing a Karambit dvd pretty soon. I trained with the Karambit in Indonesian and Fillipino systems. Production will be done in a month or so.
Its nice to have such a warm welcome.


----------



## RichK (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome, I am looking forward to your posts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome, MArio.  I look forward to your posts.  If you need any help, just holler.

egg


----------



## Navarre (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome, Mario! Happy posting!


----------



## mleone (Nov 8, 2005)

Does any one in this forum have an interest in Stick and Knife material?
My Karambit material is quite a different concept compared to what is out there. The concepts are dealing with an alive opponent rather than some static positions that are quite common. So it is geared against a knife and breaking down your opponents defense in order to move in to finish him.
The drills work with your spontaneity, reflexes and eliminating defense and tie ups to move in for the finish.

Mario


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

There's a Knife Arts forum where the Karambit has been discussed, plus the Indochinese arts forum and the Filipino arts forum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Mario!  Glad to see you here.

:cheers:


----------



## still learning (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites...........Aloha


----------

